# Sweet Feed questions



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive been looking into getting some (horse) sweet feed for my mice.
Ive ran across a few different kinds, but not sure what to get.
It is ok to use the kind for Multi-Species?
Get Pellet or grain forum? 
10% or 12%?

How much do you feed?(in a homemade mix)

I found 10% 50 pound bag of sweet feed for like $9. Is this a good deal?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know much about sweet feed but I"m under the impression it isn't very healthy for mice. It has added vitamins, minerals and salts which could be bad for mice depending on the amount, plus sweet feed is held together with molasses which just adds sugar. The sugar concerns me especially because I know you breed brindles. If you do buy it, make sure to get the oat-based kind and not the corn-based kind as corn has basically no nutritional value.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Adding on to the corn comment, the corn in the US is also pretty much all GMO, so it's potentially harmful to mice.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont feed anything with corn in it.
I get mixed answers about sweet feed, some people swear up and down about it and others say dont use it. 
But due to my brindles and the sugar, I wont go with it. Better safe then sorry
Thanks


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldn't give the brindles anything sugary. 
Especially not that new girl of yours. :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im real careful about what the brindles eat and the new girl is going on a diet,lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Weight watchers? Or Atkins?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She looks like she needs both 
The poor girl is HUGE


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

windyhill said:


> She looks like she needs both
> The poor girl is HUGE


Sounds just like Jack and me.


----------

